# my 8 gallon shrimp cube!



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi! finally put some shrimp in my shrimp tank today so thought i'd share some pics! they seem to be liking the drift wood and the moss a lot! sorry for the crappy cell phone pics and all the algae on the tank!


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

some pics of my shrimp!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the set-up and the yellow shrimp Jeff. can't wait till the blyxa grows like mad.
However, just letting you know, the AI 30cm cube tank is only a bit over 7 gallons ---> 30x30x30 = 27000/1000 = 27/3.8 = 7.10 gallons.
I was concerned with the volume of mine so I did the math haha 
If it were 12"x12"x12" then it would be 8g


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

btw, welcome to the shrimp world, if you are a shrimp keeper, please show us some other tanks, would love to view them.


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks guys, sorry no other shrimp tanks to show you, this is my first one.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

how many shrimps do you have in there?


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

i have about 17 or 18, i wanna get more! thinking of getting blue tiger ones. just want to make sure first that my water is okay for the shrimp


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Are you entering your tank into the gtaa nano aquascape contest?


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

i'm thinking about starting 1 for the contest but i already have 2 tanks, this one and my fish one so if i start a 3rd it would have to be on a very very very tight budget! too bad i cant enter this one because i started this tank before jan 1st...


----------

